# [Giveaway] Miscellaneous Items



## sam9953 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay guys I have got a few things which I would like to get rid off:

Ethernet Cable/ Lan Cable/ RJ 45 Cable - 10 metre - cat 5e -Dlink cable straight (chewed by a rat from between) *Not available anymore*

I got this cable from another internet user but none of us knew that the cable had been chewed by a rat from the middle portion say 12m to 14m or so. The cable can easily be repaired at cheap cost , can be divided into two or for other purposes as well.



Yashica Camera *Not available anymore*

This is a very old camera which runs on 2 AA batteries, and used those photo reels. I don't know what do to with it, so thought of putting it up here. If anyone wants it do tell me, Can anyone suggest me what can I do with it?



A few old Hindi and English cassetes

*i687.photobucket.com/albums/vv231/sam9953/20120607_006.jpg

I know cassetes are outdated and people use them anymore but I don't know if some of you might still be using them or it might be of some use to you guys.


 A Tefal Kitchen Scale (needs repair) *Not Available Anymore*



This is a french made kitchen scale which has a maximum capacity of 3 kg. I don't what is wrong with it right now but currently it is not working and I think it needs a small repair to begin working. It is a great device though, but just needs a repair to start working.

 Camera using SDIO interface  *Not Available Anymore*


This thing is of no use to me. Anybody who wants it please tell me

Ready to ship but the taker has to pay for it.

Sony Handycam CD wallet  *Not Available Anymore*


Sold my handycam but forgot to give the buyer this wallet for keeping the CD's used in Sony handycam.

Old Sony Ericsson phone charger *Not available anymore*


Just found it lying in the closet. Anyone wants it?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

^whats the use of the scale in the kitchen


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 7, 2012)

abhidev said:


> ^whats the use of the scale in the kitchen



When you need exact and accurate measurement of weight of food items like during baking and all, then this scale would come in handy.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> When you need exact and accurate measurement of weight of food items like during baking and all, then this scale would come in handy.



ohhh...nice


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bump guys


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bummmpppp


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 12, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Bummmpppp



Imo give it to the recycling people (E-waste guys kinda thing).
I doubt any techie would use a cassette player (friends would tease him for being old fashioned)...


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 12, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Imo give it to the recycling people (E-waste guys kinda thing).
> I doubt any techie would use a cassette player (friends would tease him for being old fashioned)...



If I knew some E waste recycling guys, I would have long back given away all these things.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 12, 2012)

How 'bout this ? TechShop.in - eCycle


DELHI

Logix Express
8908/2 Multani Dnada. Opp. Rangoli Guest House.
Pahargung. 110055.
Tele: 011 32617289.
M- 09999796936.
Contact Person: Mr. Govind.


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 12, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> How 'bout this ? TechShop.in - eCycle



Nice, thanks a lot.


----------



## sam9953 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bumppppp


----------



## sam9953 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cable, tape and monopoly still up for grabs.


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 26, 2012)

Monopoly game and cassetes, available


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

I should say, good initiative!


----------



## sam9953 (Aug 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I should say, good initiative!



Thanks a lot, btw I love your signature.


----------

